# Reel maintenance



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I am looking for a reputable person or company to take my reels to when I finish the season for a thorough cleaning and general maintenance, who would you recommend. I live in north Oakland County


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.thereelpeople.com/


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thx Axiom. This is what I was looking for


----------



## dick.copenhaver (Jan 22, 2013)

Tuna reel troubles in Ludington mi they do a great job on all reels


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a couple high end reels that need the same thing, I'm not very happy with shimano and their "reel service". Same places?


----------



## mattman (Jan 8, 2013)

I would encourage anyone to learn how to do it themselves, there are tons of youtube videos. I myself have gotten screwed buy a company once and that's all it took, I now work on mine and all my buddies reels, by no means am I a professional but I also saved a lot of money by working on my own


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

N


mattman said:


> I would encourage anyone to learn how to do it themselves, there are tons of youtube videos. I myself have gotten screwed buy a company once and that's all it took, I now work on mine and all my buddies reels, by no means am I a professional but I also saved a lot of money by working on my own


Not everyone has the time or is mechanically inclined.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I send my reels to Tuna's Reel Troubles in Ludington. Great prices and materials used, excellent work.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

There is no way I'm trying to fix a $600 plus reel.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

A $600 reel shouldn't break !


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not broken, needs to be cleaned and new oil/grease


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

X2 on Tuna's in Ludington.. In back of Captain Chucks


----------



## Spurgess (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.tunasreeltroubles.com/ for sure


----------



## fishingfanatic (Jan 26, 2011)

Tunas - Had them put tournament drag systems on my 12 daiwa lc 27 about 7 years ago. Sent them the reals prepaid postage back. Use 17# big game on all and use for both Sag. Bay walleye then transition to salmon on big water in August. Put through the paces year after year & never disappointed yet. Seemed costly at 1 st but looking back it was well worth it.


dick.copenhaver said:


> Tuna reel troubles in Ludington mi they do a great job on all reels


----------



## RabbleRouser (Oct 3, 2017)

I second Tuna’s, excellent service and parts. Not worth my time to do it myself for what they charge.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

RabbleRouser said:


> I second Tuna’s, excellent service and parts. Not worth my time to do it myself for what they charge.





RabbleRouser said:


> I second Tuna’s, excellent service and parts. Not worth my time to do it myself for what they charge.


After considering all of your replies I made the decision to contact Tuna's. They were very responsive and extremely friendly, unfortunately they could not service any of the reels I own. So once again I'm asking for recommendations for a good service company, but I would prefer it to be in Metro Detroit. I really don't want to ship them if I don't have to. Thanks in advance for any info offered!


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm curious, what kind of reels could Tuna not service? In the past they have always went the extra to make sure my needs were met.


----------



## trapman (Jan 2, 2006)

Just email them what reels u have and they will get back with you


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

BUGBOAT said:


> I'm curious, what kind of reels could Tuna not service? In the past they have always went the extra to make sure my needs were met.



They don't service Lews & Pfluegher and couldn't get parts for Abu Garcia and Penn.


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

https://www.matsreelrepair.com/


----------



## Pier Power (May 24, 2005)

Tuna wouldn't even service a current model shimano spinning reel for me. Nothing but excuses why he wouldn't do it. 
Bass Pro in Springfield, MO was able to help with great results


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Tuna won't touch my Stratic 2500FH?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

-Axiom- said:


> N
> 
> Not everyone has the time or is mechanically inclined.


A lot of people have skill-sets that are in such high demand that it makes their time far too valuable to take on projects for any other reason than the joy and relaxation of it and believe it or not they actuality envy us that aren't burdened with that problem, as they're $500,000 boats sit at the boat club freshly tuned, fueled and ready to go , in case they might just get a chance to use it.


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe Frank.. priority one .. would be interested??? I know he fixes his own.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

